# My puppy wont eat!!



## HPFMTRE

Hey guys. Untill a week or two ago my puppy was eating fine and was nice and fat. Now he all the sudden he barely eats half his food and has very little interest in eating. My other dog eats everything like normal. This is driving me crazy!! Because hes starting to get skinny. I have him on Nutro Ultra food and its been that way since day 1. I just took his food away from him just now because he took literally one bite and walked away and i dont want him to think its always going to be available for him. I feed them twice a day at pretty much the same time everyday. He also got into a bag of pig ears and his treats one day and ate them all so maybe its because he knows there is something better? What do you guys think i should do??

-Robert


----------



## Elaine

So long as he's fine otherwise, it's hot, don't worry about it. A lot of dogs cut way back on food in the summer and lose some weight.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

It wouldn't hurt to have a quick vet checkup to make sure everything is fine.

If that's ok, then is he still eating treats? Cheese? chicken? hotdogs? 

If it's just his kibble, I know I would rather see my dog eat than hang tough to starve him until he eats.... canned CAT food is usually extra yummy so I used to add 1/4 cup of canned cat food plus water to make a gravy to my dogs kibble to make sure she ate.


----------



## robinhuerta

How long ago did the puppy eat the pig ears and treats???
Pig ears are not really a good product....if a dog eats them fast, they can splinter in the stomach and intestines causing tearing and ruptures.....(this comes from experience.)
Is the puppy showing any interest in "other" foods??..
Water intake?...any vomiting?...loose stools?...or NO stools?


----------



## Stosh

I don't have any answers because my 6 mo old is going through the exact same thing, so I'll be interested in any advice, too. He's been gaining about 1 1/2 lbs a week lately and weighs 68 lbs. On Friday the vet said Stosh needed to be a little heavier and I should try getting him to eat more. I was feeding him out of a fairly small glass dog bowl so I bought a bigger stainless steel one and now he's barely eating. He'll eat raw food off the top of the dry kibble but will only eat the kibble out of my hand. Other than that he seems fine. Could it be the bowl? Maybe he doesn't like the feel of the metal.


----------



## HPFMTRE

robinhuerta said:


> How long ago did the puppy eat the pig ears and treats???
> Pig ears are not really a good product....if a dog eats them fast, they can splinter in the stomach and intestines causing tearing and ruptures.....(this comes from experience.)
> Is the puppy showing any interest in "other" foods??..
> Water intake?...any vomiting?...loose stools?...or NO stools?


About 2 weeks ago he ate the entire bag pretty much lol and when we do our training sessions he eats ALL his reward treats right away not even thinking twice. He doesnt have interest in my personal food ive just never given him ANY human food because i dont want him spoiled. He drinks a lot of water all the time. He hasnt thrown up really at all. He did when he ate all the pig ears and his bag of reward treats a while ago but thats it. What is "stools"? Thanks for helping me!



Stosh said:


> I don't have any answers because my 6 mo old is going through the exact same thing, so I'll be interested in any advice, too. He's been gaining about 1 1/2 lbs a week lately and weighs 68 lbs. On Friday the vet said Stosh needed to be a little heavier and I should try getting him to eat more. I was feeding him out of a fairly small glass dog bowl so I bought a bigger stainless steel one and now he's barely eating. He'll eat raw food off the top of the dry kibble but will only eat the kibble out of my hand. Other than that he seems fine. Could it be the bowl? Maybe he doesn't like the feel of the metal.


Raw food off the top? does that mean human food? my other dog had this problem everyone use to sneak her bits of steak and whatever else the family was eating and they they would put it in her bowl and she would ONLY eat the steak or whatever else we threw in there and not touch the kibble. IMO try no "human food" and within a week he will start eating his kibble regularly like mine did. Good luck!


----------



## Stosh

No, I mean Nature's Variety frozen raw chicken patties. I put that on top of his dry kibble. He's never eaten cooked or human food, except for eggs and yogurt, sometimes for training treats I use cheese sticks. I mean the regular meal he's eaten since the day he came home. He's drinking and playing, although it is really hot and he's not as active as usual. Maybe it's just the heat. I just don't want to loose ground on his weight gain.


----------



## HPFMTRE

Stosh said:


> No, I mean Nature's Variety frozen raw chicken patties. I put that on top of his dry kibble. He's never eaten cooked or human food, except for eggs and yogurt, sometimes for training treats I use cheese sticks. I mean the regular meal he's eaten since the day he came home. He's drinking and playing, although it is really hot and he's not as active as usual. Maybe it's just the heat. I just don't want to loose ground on his weight gain.


 
Well even that. Now he knows there is something better and wants to wait for that instead cause he knows its coming. This is just from what ive learned. I use to feed my female GSD wet food for like 2 years cause she wouldnt touch dry food then i got the puppy and only fed them dry kibble and she caught on pretty fast now she gained some weight and looks a lot better(and seems happier) I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## robinhuerta

Stools are bowel movements..ie "poop".
If he isn't showing any real signs of illness...he should be fine...and his "pickiness" should pass. But I would still suggest getting a "all clear" pass from your vet.
Good Luck!
Robin


----------



## Stosh

Hey Robert- I took my puppy to the vet this morning and has giardia so you might want to get your pup to the vet too. In case you haven't heard of it, it's a protozoa that he picked up by drinking contaminated water. We live out in the country and have animals running all over the place and apparently Stosh drank some water that was contaminated by animal poop. Which is no big surprise since he drinks out of a creek sometimes or a puddle in the pasture. That's why he hasn't been eating. Of course the explosive diarrhea and vomiting at 4:30 this morning was a pretty good hint something was wrong


----------



## HPFMTRE

Stosh said:


> Hey Robert- I took my puppy to the vet this morning and has giardia so you might want to get your pup to the vet too. In case you haven't heard of it, it's a protozoa that he picked up by drinking contaminated water. We live out in the country and have animals running all over the place and apparently Stosh drank some water that was contaminated by animal poop. Which is no big surprise since he drinks out of a creek sometimes or a puddle in the pasture. That's why he hasn't been eating. Of course the explosive diarrhea and vomiting at 4:30 this morning was a pretty good hint something was wrong


 
Ahhh! well im glad you found out and are taking care of it. Yeah i think im gonna get him to my vet this week just for a little check out. Plus he needs to meet his vet by now anyway haha. Good luck on your end!


----------



## Stosh

The best part is that we can catch it from him! We had to have the carpet steamed cleaned, disinfect the floor, his crate, bedding, etc. The vet gave him a sanitizing bath and since he's very very furry, they had to shave the poop catching furry parts. Right now he's checking out all the things he's never seen bald before...that's boys for you


----------



## we4elves

My 5 1/2 month old stopped eating and I figured out it was her teeth. Her gums hurt with the hard kibble...So I moistened it with water and she ate it all up...I think it just hurt too much to eat


----------



## doggiedad

how old is your pup?

he might not like the food you're
feeding.

go to the Vet.


----------



## HPFMTRE

we4elves said:


> My 5 1/2 month old stopped eating and I figured out it was her teeth. Her gums hurt with the hard kibble...So I moistened it with water and she ate it all up...I think it just hurt too much to eat


He seems to be starting to chew on a lot of things lately maybe it is his teeth? He only eats about half his food now i guess its getting better then not eating at all. 



doggiedad said:


> how old is your pup?
> 
> he might not like the food you're
> feeding.
> 
> go to the Vet.


Hes 4 months old. Ive fed him this food since day one and he always liked it.


----------



## HPFMTRE

Ok i tryed adding water like some one you said to soften it up and now he eats his food. So it seems to be helping a lot. He seems skinny to me so im glad hes eating again. Thanks everyone


----------



## we4elves

I am so glad to hear it worked...a full puppy is a happy puppy


----------



## KyloGSD

This may be a very old topic post (2010) but today (2018) it helped me immensely with our new 7.5 week old GSD puppy! He wasn't eating. We added water to his food (had to wait quite a while for it to absorb a bunch and soften a lot - Eukanuba puppy <12 mo.), and he had giardia. Reading this post settled our nerves quite a bit.

Thanks!


----------

